# Motor control circuit protection!



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Depends. Many control circuit devices, such as push buttons and selector switches, have contacts that are rated for 10A max. and many electronic devices are much lower than that, as low as 2A or a fraction of an amp. But most breaker panels cannot offer anything lower than 15A (Sq. D has a 10A in Q0 still I think). What you need to do is to evaluate your entire control circuit and fuse accordingly. But be careful, you don't want to put in a 1/2A fuse because that's the lowest rated device, then try to energize a Size 3 starter coil, you will blow the fuse. You need to separate out the really low rated stuff and fuse that for what it is, then use larger fuses for the stuff that needs it.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

353-SPARKY said:


> CEC/NEC Rules state anything on this?


The hall doesn't have a code book for you to look it up?:whistling2:


And why would the NEC apply here in Ontario??:001_huh:


----------

